# Another trailer size question?



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

wormy said:


> Found a good deal on a two horse trailer. Dont have any horses yet, but Im picking up some tack and stuff to get ready. This trailer has a divider in the center. The stall dimensions are 28" wide x 8 ft 3 inches long and 6 1/2 ft tall. The trailer is sound and only needs painting. Price is $300.00.
> Do you think it is to small for a 14-15h horse? I guess i could always paint and sell it.
> Thanks


That is a steal - and would make me really wonder what I am not seeing that is wrong with the trailer. As long as you are absolutely certain that everything (tires, bearings, floor, frame, wiring, clear title, etc) is good with the trailer except the paint, I'd jump at it....but I'd likely have a second set of eyes go look at it for me just to see what I am missing that is making the price so low.


----------



## wormy (Nov 1, 2009)

themacpack said:


> That is a steal - and would make me really wonder what I am not seeing that is wrong with the trailer. As long as you are absolutely certain that everything (tires, bearings, floor, frame, wiring, clear title, etc) is good with the trailer except the paint, I'd jump at it....but I'd likely have a second set of eyes go look at it for me just to see what I am missing that is making the price so low.


The trailer has NO paint on it. It is totally covered in rust. Thus the low price. The floor is thick steel grates and is totally solid. The axles and wheels are good. All this trailer needs is sand blasted and new paint. My concern is the trailer size. I was wondering if it is to small. 
Thanks


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think it's big enough.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

alright well if its covered in rust, is it surface rust or has it eaten the metal pretty much all the way through? Surface rust can be taken care of, but anything deeper and its not going to be a very good buy.


----------



## shortbusgeek (Oct 23, 2009)

Yep, it should certainly be big enough for a 14h to 15h horse. My main concern would be the various other parts of the trailer. Make sure the rust hasn't worked it's way through the metal, as that's going to affect the structural integrity of the trailer. Is it single axle / dual axle? Tires aren't dry rotted and going to come apart going down the road? You're able to jump up and down on the floor without it sounding like it's going to come apart? There's no sharp objects on the interior of the trailer which could injure your horse?

I'd get another opinion from a friend of yours locally such as a mechanic or someone else that's car saavy that can look the trailer over. If it's really in good condition, paying cash for a trailer is always a good thing.


----------



## wormy (Nov 1, 2009)

shortbusgeek said:


> Yep, it should certainly be big enough for a 14h to 15h horse. My main concern would be the various other parts of the trailer. Make sure the rust hasn't worked it's way through the metal, as that's going to affect the structural integrity of the trailer. Is it single axle / dual axle? Tires aren't dry rotted and going to come apart going down the road? You're able to jump up and down on the floor without it sounding like it's going to come apart? There's no sharp objects on the interior of the trailer which could injure your horse?
> 
> I'd get another opinion from a friend of yours locally such as a mechanic or someone else that's car saavy that can look the trailer over. If it's really in good condition, paying cash for a trailer is always a good thing.


Thanks for all the concern to all, but I am perfectly capable of telling if a trailer is structually sound. I have my own body shop and tools and making this trailer into a like new trailer is not a problem for me. My question was about the trailer SIZE. Didnt want to invest alot of time into it if some experienced horse people thought it was not big enough.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

should be plenty tall. think mine's 6 1/2' tall and we moved a 16.1 and 15.1 hand horse cross country with it no problems.


----------

